# The biggest plus size model ever to get a contract with a major modeling agency



## phelan4022 (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarre...-has-s?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp&s=mobile#4ldqpgp

Her name is Tess Holliday and she is 5'5" and a size 22, she is legitimately plus sized, not a 5'9" model that is size 14. Apart from getting hate because she is just a beautiful, full figured woman, she is being accused of being a negative role model because being fat is obviously unhealthy and she shouldn't promote it. Well, guess what, she works with a personal fitness instructor four times a week. Some people just aren't meant to be small. She also started the #effyourbeautystandards on Instagram. I am extremely happy to see this sort of thing popping up in mainstream media. Plus, she has tattoos! Props again to my lady for showing me this article so I can share it.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Jan 27, 2015)

I love her! I didn't even know she changed her name, Tess Munster has been around for a while. She is promoting self love and people will always hate unfortunately.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 29, 2015)

I've had a girl crush on Tess Munster ever since I saw one of her interviews sometime back. She's definitely a force to reckon with...it's such a shame there's so many haters out there knocking her for being overweight yet she clearly states she works out 4 times a week. 

I love her body positivity campaign, so very inspiring...teaching others to love their bodies no matter what size, a great role model she is.


----------



## mrsinfinity (Jan 29, 2015)

I saw this earlier today too. It's really amazing how more plus size women are getting into the spotlight nowadays. It's a nice change to see things at least starting to even out in terms of what's accepted by Western mainstream entertainment and culture. 

I read this other amazing piece on plus sized women on ReadSource today it was amazing. Here's the link to it: http://readsource.com/lifestyle/rel...g-quotes-and-photographs-of-plus-sized-women/


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 2, 2015)

Making progress!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 3, 2015)

She subscribes to the whole "good fatty/bad fatty" dichotomy where her words and action basically say "fat people deserve basic dignity and respect as long as they try hard and exercise and eat right" so whatever


----------



## Shosh (Feb 3, 2015)

Sunshine_Fette said:


> I love her! I didn't even know she changed her name, Tess Munster has been around for a while. She is promoting self love and people will always hate unfortunately.


 
Tess Munster is her stage name.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2015)

She's gorgeous. You have to be blind if you don't think that.


----------



## geebee321 (Feb 4, 2015)

She would be stunning had she not defaced her body with all those ghastly tattoos. Like a beautiful renaissance cathedral with graffiti all over it.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Feb 4, 2015)

The Orange Mage said:


> She subscribes to the whole "good fatty/bad fatty" dichotomy where her words and action basically say "fat people deserve basic dignity and respect as long as they try hard and exercise and eat right" so whatever



Does she?  I need to go read some of her interviews.


----------



## StickMan (Feb 10, 2015)

Ahh, Tess Munster. One of my friends introduced me to her work a few years ago, and I've been a huge fan ever since.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Feb 10, 2015)

She's beautiful, wish more girls had her attitude! What she says though is true, if you eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big you are.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 10, 2015)

y2kboris1 said:


> ...if you eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big you are.



See, I think that might be the issue for some people. Like me.

If I eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big I am. I feel like there's more to that sentence and no one's been saying it. Who is it supposed to matter to? Why would it matter, anyway? Finish the fucking sentence.

If you eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big you are- in regards to WHAT????

SOMEONE NEEDS TO FINISH THE SENTENCE.


----------



## phelan4022 (Feb 12, 2015)

if you eat right and exercise, you can be happy and healthy no matter how big you are, contrary to what society would like you to believe.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 12, 2015)

Saoirse said:


> See, I think that might be the issue for some people. Like me.
> 
> If I eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big I am. I feel like there's more to that sentence and no one's been saying it. Who is it supposed to matter to? Why would it matter, anyway? Finish the fucking sentence.
> 
> ...



*here is a "finish" for you.... Fuck what the scales say, it is all about the lifestyle....*


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 12, 2015)

phelan4022 said:


> if you eat right and exercise, you can be happy and healthy no matter how big you are, contrary to what society would like you to believe.




But I don't eat "right" and I don't exercise and Im happy and healthy, contrary to what society would like me to believe.

We can't put everyone into the same damn box.

Hey fat people! You can be happy and healthy!... (as long as you eat healthy and exercise daily, thus possibly becoming less fat)

I dont think anyone sees my point.


----------



## phelan4022 (Feb 13, 2015)

How do you define healthy and exercise? You can't eat only a diet of gas station junk food, be completely sedentary and be healthy. I know there is a certain type of person that can be happy that way, and your health may not immediately be suffering if that is your diet and exercise but it won't last. Eating healthy can be as simple as getting regular amounts of fruits and veggies. You can eat and enjoy pasta, pizza, etc. you name it (excepting gas station junk food, naturally) and still be eating "healthy." Likewise, you may not be running a mile and lifting weights but if you have an active lifestyle or even an active job, you will be healthier. So, how do you define health and exercise?


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2015)

How phelan defines being healthy is correct, according to the diabetes information books at least that I have. You can be fat and eat healthy and it won't necessarily make you lose weight. Also, everyone I know of that eats total crap has health problems. So what's so wrong with trying to be healthy?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 13, 2015)

Jah said:


> So what's so wrong with trying to be healthy?


Nothing, but the point is that we shouldn't piss all over those who don't, which Tess has done repeatedly in the past.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 13, 2015)

The Orange Mage said:


> Nothing, but the point is that we shouldn't piss all over those who don't, which Tess has done repeatedly in the past.



Thank you.

We cant be accepting of only fat people who eat healthy and exercise. To be a true Size Acceptance movement, you have to accept ALL fat people and not question whether they're "trying hard enough" or not.


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2015)

The Orange Mage said:


> Nothing, but the point is that we shouldn't piss all over those who don't, which Tess has done repeatedly in the past.



Sorry, I didn't know that she had done that. 

I think that trying to be healthy is a good thing but I don't care what people choose to do.


----------



## shoopshoop (Feb 13, 2015)

most people aren't going to know if a person eats well and exercises - to them, if you're fat, you don't


----------



## waldo (Feb 14, 2015)

shoopshoop said:


> most people aren't going to know if a person eats well and exercises - to them, if you're fat, you don't



Yes that's a great point! Perception is reality for the most part. And unfortunately fat = unhealthy for our current society.

I think Tess is great (and so pretty!!). But the comments that she has qualified her belief that being fat is 'OK' as long as you eat right and exercise, does make me wonder. It's almost like she is of the mindset that she is doing everything to lose weight (exercise and diet); but is still fat, so accepting her 'fate'.

Regardless, Tess and other fat people who are putting themselves out there (like Whitney) are to be admired, even if they aren't always singing the fat acceptance tune.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 15, 2015)

She's also pissed on some of the people who've supported her in the past, mostly taking money for orders of her "merchandise", and then not only not delivering, but also blocking them from contacting her via any social media. These amounts are obviously too small to bring lawsuit, so many of the people that I personally know have just given up on doing anything about it.

She may be a good representative for size acceptance to the outside, but to those in the know who have dealt with her, I'm pretty sure they feel they can recommend others who they feel would be better.


----------



## FionaForemost (Feb 15, 2015)

The issue with "eating right and being active" is twofold -- actually, it's manyfold, but I'll cover 2 issues here.

First of all, it's ableist -- meaning, it creates a hierarchy where "healthy" people are the best people; and unhealthy people who are "trying to be healthy" are better people; everyone else is a piece of shit -- not taking into account that, hey, some people CAN'T be "active" in the ways we think of exercise and activity, they physically are not able to do such, and creating this system where "healthy" is optimum also creates a distinct bias against those who cannot be "healthy" through no fault of their own. Even if the bias isn't intended, it's there.

Second, the entire concept of "healthy" is a social construct and changes over time. Our current definition is someone who is slim, eats lots of veggies and little sugar or fat, and exercises in a measurable way 5 times per week, minimum. Hell, last week, part of being "healthy" meant excluding/limiting eggs in your diet. This week, eggs are back to being "healthy". No one can ever win the "being healthy" contest because the rules are ever-changing.

I'm being very concise and leaving out a lot that makes the idea of "healthy" problematic, but hopefully you get the drift.


----------



## phelan4022 (Feb 17, 2015)

No offense meant to anyone, but let's get healthy out of a societal definition and be real here. Healthy means you eat food that properly addresses your nutritional needs and that you are active in some way, shape or form. My significant other has fibromyalgia, a chronic pain condition, among a few other physical disabilities and she knows her limits and doesn't do things that she can't physically do and she still manages to be active more than not. I know that there is a spectrum of what each individual can and can't do but everyone that doesn't have paraplegia or end stage ALS (I know there are other limiting illness and states of being, I am just giving examples) can be active in some way or form and eat good food. Trends and fads aside, everyone knows that fruits and veggies are good for you and that you shouldn't have lots of fats and sugars. While the specific scientific elements of nutrition may require some education to understand, the basics of being healthy are something everyone knows and can do, to some degree. You don't have to work out five times a week or be thin to be healthy, that's bullshit and anyone with an ounce of common sense will know that. Those who think otherwise are a waste of time. Surround yourself by positivity and take back control of your life. It isn't hard, you just have to do it. Or, we can make excuses and pontificate some more. It's up to each person individually.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 17, 2015)

You just took what myself and a few others were trying to get across and you like went the opposite way.

This feels pointless.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 17, 2015)

phelan4022 said:


> No offense meant to anyone, but let's get healthy out of a societal definition and be real here. Healthy means you eat food that properly addresses your nutritional needs and that you are active in some way, shape or form. My significant other has fibromyalgia, a chronic pain condition, among a few other physical disabilities and she knows her limits and doesn't do things that she can't physically do and she still manages to be active more than not. I know that there is a spectrum of what each individual can and can't do but everyone that doesn't have paraplegia or end stage ALS (I know there are other limiting illness and states of being, I am just giving examples) can be active in some way or form and eat good food. Trends and fads aside, everyone knows that fruits and veggies are good for you and that you shouldn't have lots of fats and sugars. While the specific scientific elements of nutrition may require some education to understand, the basics of being healthy are something everyone knows and can do, to some degree. You don't have to work out five times a week or be thin to be healthy, that's bullshit and anyone with an ounce of common sense will know that. *Those who think otherwise are a waste of time. Surround yourself by positivity and take back control of your life. It isn't hard, you just have to do it. Or, we can make excuses and pontificate some more. It's up to each person individually*.



If it were as easy as you say, I would think that more people could/would do it, rather than having to deal with all the fat hate that exists both online and in the real world.

Of course, it's really not that simple for everyone. I was fat as a teenager. I put myself on a path towards health, which included a Mediterranean oriented food program (little meat, lots of fish, beans, and limited grains, with the only exception being no bread). I also began to walk 5 miles a day, eventually started to run half of that. Of course I lost weight, but it wasn't the purpose of beginning a journey to get healthier. I did this with some friends, and interestingly enough, many of them ate "better" than I did, and exercised far more, yet they remained very fat.

Part of the reason that the HAES (Health At Every Size) movement exists today is for precisely the reason I noted above. The emphasis isn't on losing weight, it's about getting healthy and extending your life. If a 600 lb person can do 1 situp, that's HAES working. If he/she reduces the amount of processed food they eat and substitutes healthier foods they can afford and still enjoy, that's a HAES concept. And if they like those foods, and eat more of them because their body tells them to do it, that's HAES at work.

Some of you know people in the forums who intentionally TRY to gain weight, and no matter how hard they try, they just can't gain. Why can't the opposite be true? I take issue with people who want to create a class system within the fat community based on what they perceive as various "levels" of health. That's no better than fat hating, and doesn't belong in my world.


----------



## Jah (Feb 18, 2015)

People should be able to eat whatever they want and be whatever weight they want. As long as they aren't killing themselves with starvation or eating to the point of death. I don't get why so many care that much about the way other people eat. Healthy or unhealthy, why should it matter?


----------



## FionaForemost (Feb 19, 2015)

phelan4022 said:


> No offense meant to anyone, but let's get healthy out of a societal definition and be real here. Healthy means you eat food that properly addresses your nutritional needs and that you are active in some way, shape or form. My significant other has fibromyalgia, a chronic pain condition, among a few other physical disabilities and she knows her limits and doesn't do things that she can't physically do and she still manages to be active more than not. I know that there is a spectrum of what each individual can and can't do but everyone that doesn't have paraplegia or end stage ALS (I know there are other limiting illness and states of being, I am just giving examples) can be active in some way or form and eat good food. Trends and fads aside, everyone knows that fruits and veggies are good for you and that you shouldn't have lots of fats and sugars. While the specific scientific elements of nutrition may require some education to understand, the basics of being healthy are something everyone knows and can do, to some degree. You don't have to work out five times a week or be thin to be healthy, that's bullshit and anyone with an ounce of common sense will know that. Those who think otherwise are a waste of time. Surround yourself by positivity and take back control of your life. It isn't hard, you just have to do it. Or, we can make excuses and pontificate some more. It's up to each person individually.



This is a classic derailment technique that people use whenever their reality and privilege is confronted, aka "but I can do it and I know so-and-so who can do it therefore everyone can do it". It's the ableist version of racism's "But I have a black friend!"

No, there really IS NOT a concrete and unchanging definition of good health, not one that can be applied across the board to every single human being alive. Health is both subjective AND relative. 

It has nothing to do with positivity or negativity, it's just facts.


----------



## FionaForemost (Feb 19, 2015)

Jah said:


> People should be able to eat whatever they want and be whatever weight they want. As long as they aren't killing themselves with starvation or eating to the point of death. I don't get why so many care that much about the way other people eat. Healthy or unhealthy, why should it matter?



This. It's truly no one's business but the individual person.

When people concern-troll (aka "But it's so unhealthy! You can't be/do that!") what they are really saying is, "If you are happy with the way you are when I believe that the way you are is wrong, it challenges my sense of self and my sense of accomplishment and my sense of superiority for not being the way you are. I cannot accept that, and therefore you must change to suit my vision of the world."


----------



## phelan4022 (Feb 21, 2015)

wrestlingguy said:


> If it were as easy as you say, I would think that more people could/would do it, rather than having to deal with all the fat hate that exists both online and in the real world.
> 
> Of course, it's really not that simple for everyone. I was fat as a teenager. I put myself on a path towards health, which included a Mediterranean oriented food program (little meat, lots of fish, beans, and limited grains, with the only exception being no bread). I also began to walk 5 miles a day, eventually started to run half of that. Of course I lost weight, but it wasn't the purpose of beginning a journey to get healthier. I did this with some friends, and interestingly enough, many of them ate "better" than I did, and exercised far more, yet they remained very fat.
> 
> ...



No where in my post did I say anything about levels of health. I was talking about health in general and specifically left a lot of room for individual deviation. I am tremendous supporter of HAES and the message of HAES is what I was defending. "You don't have to work out five times a week or be thin to be healthy."

Choosing to better yourself isn't an easy thing to do, but it is simple. You do it or you don't. Change, especially change outside of your comfort zone, is hard. We have lots of defense mechanisms to protect us against change. Coping mechanisms. Fear. Anxiety. Justifications. People don't change unless they have to or they truly want to. You chose to change because you wanted to. When it came down to it, you made the choice to eat better and start walking/running and you stuck with it. Weight is not an indicator of health. I am not even trying to argue that people that want to be unhealthy don't have the right to, it's their body and their life and their choice. But it is still unhealthy. Being sedentary and eating junk foods is not healthy. It isn't a judgement call, it's just a fact.


----------



## phelan4022 (Feb 21, 2015)

FionaForemost said:


> This is a classic derailment technique that people use whenever their reality and privilege is confronted, aka "but I can do it and I know so-and-so who can do it therefore everyone can do it". It's the ableist version of racism's "But I have a black friend!"
> 
> No, there really IS NOT a concrete and unchanging definition of good health, not one that can be applied across the board to every single human being alive. Health is both subjective AND relative.
> 
> It has nothing to do with positivity or negativity, it's just facts.



My example was a single citation to answer another person's point. It is not meant to be an entire, final answer to the debate. Anecdotal evidence is poor philosophizing indeed.

My definition is NOT concrete and unchanging. It's rather flexible, actually:

"Healthy means you eat food that properly addresses <i>your</i> nutritional needs and that you are active _in some way, shape or form_."

This is a very open ended definition. It isn't my definition you are unhappy with, it is my intolerance of people's excuses not to find any sort of healthiness at all that is making you angry. If subjective "you" are doing anything physically active and eating with some semblance of healthiness, by my definition, you are healthy. I'll say this again, if you are sedentary and eating junk food, you are not healthy. People can choose to be healthy. Or they can chose not to. You can weigh 450 lbs, eat reasonably and be active and be healthier than someone that weighs 120 lbs and is sedentary and eats junk food. But, you are healthier because you made a choice. A hard choice, more often than not. And I am not afraid to commend the people that make that choice, whatever you weigh. Likewise, I will not personally tolerate people that try to defend unhealthiness by saying it is equally as healthy or acceptable for a lifestyle choice designed to promote longevity and physical wellness. Simple facts.


----------



## phelan4022 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm just going to stop. I've clearly lost the point of my debate in the specific retorts. People deserve to be accepted regardless of their weight or level of relative health. But I reserve the right to give the people who make the choice to be healthy, who chose the hard thing rather than the easy, a higher level of regard. This alone, this one choice, is not enough to make someone a good person. Someone that chooses to be healthy but treats people terribly, is not a good person or inherently better solely for the fact that they are physically healthy. But, their choice to be healthy is a good one. I believe that it is the sum of our choices and what we are doing right now that determine our value. I believe we all are born equal, but all choices we make are not equal and effect us accordingly.


----------



## FionaForemost (Feb 21, 2015)

phelan4022 said:


> *It isn't my definition you are unhappy with, it is my intolerance*



You are exactly correct. Because your definition is pointless. You do realize you are proving my point precisely? That people who preach about "good health" believe that people who are "healthy" are better than people who are not. You are preaching and advocating a caste system based on perceived concepts of health.

Your defense of your definition and your standard are not in any way related to good intentions towards others. It's simply an effort to enforce and maintain the status quo, wherein you are better than other people because of XYZ.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Saoirse said:


> See, I think that might be the issue for some people. Like me.
> 
> If I eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big I am. I feel like there's more to that sentence and no one's been saying it. Who is it supposed to matter to? Why would it matter, anyway? Finish the fucking sentence.
> 
> ...


 Weight?



phelan4022 said:


> if you eat right and exercise, you can be happy and healthy no matter how big you are, contrary to what society would like you to believe.


 Thank you for finishing my thought Phelan.

I think health really should be measured more by vital stats, and performance capabilities. If you can run, walk, climb, swim, etc. without feeling out of breath or being in too much pain, then you are healthy. Likewise if your bloodwork, bp, pulse, triglycerides levels, hormone levels, and all that come back positive, and negative for diseases then you are healthy, plain and simple. People who get on the bandwagon and try to shame overweight people by saying this food is unhealthy or that food is unhealthy, or this activity is no good for you, or this activity is good for you are just wasting their time. The individual knows better than the collective what they need to do in order to be healthy. I could never figure out the mental attitude of people who feel it's their place to lecture others about the decisions they make.; it's the ultimate form of solipsism.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 22, 2015)

*pew*

that was the sound of everything going over some people's heads.

:doh:


----------



## BigCutieClementine (Feb 25, 2015)

If I may also add into this... the articles that have discussed Tess's new contract have all taken a sentence or two to say "Tess, who exercises 4 times a week with a trainer." or some variation of that. Like... how often does a thin person accomplish something awesome and their diet and exercise regimen is mentioned? It's just ridiculous. It's unnecessary and honestly, it's dehumanizing. 

Like, damn. These articles KNOW they have to somehow make her fatness acceptable for the mainstream and that's just bullshit. And honestly, I'm sure Tess feels like she has had to make herself "acceptable" to the mainstream as well. And it's unfortunate, because someone becoming a fat model with a major agency would be worth celebration whether they work out 4 times a week and eat well or sat on their couch and ate donuts all fucking day. 

It's just sad that women, and fat women in particular, are forced to justify their bodies worthiness. It's awful.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 25, 2015)

BigCutieClementine said:


> Like, damn. These articles KNOW they have to somehow make her fatness acceptable for the mainstream and that's just bullshit. And honestly, I'm sure Tess feels like she has had to make herself "acceptable" to the mainstream as well. And it's unfortunate, because someone becoming *a fat model with a major agency would be worth celebration whether they work out 4 times a week and eat well or sat on their couch and ate donuts all fucking day.
> *



That needed to be repeated for some of the people in this thread.


----------



## Munchausen (Mar 3, 2015)

Saoirse said:


> See, I think that might be the issue for some people. Like me.
> 
> If I eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big I am. I feel like there's more to that sentence and no one's been saying it. Who is it supposed to matter to? Why would it matter, anyway? Finish the fucking sentence.
> 
> ...



"If you eat right and exercise, it doesn't matter how big you are- to me."
Me in this case being the speaker.

It's always about judgement and approval. Arguably, that's all human interaction is anyway. It can be subtle, even unconscious judgement, but unless a person steps back, it permeates one's every perception. I'd like to say I'm not guilty of it, but that just wouldn't be true. I can pass unnecessary judgement with the best of them.

The point I'd like to push is that ALL judgement is unnecessary. I can say that a person should be healthy, or that they should be unhealthy. Fact is, it doesn't, and shouldn't matter to me what any other person is or isn't. I can't even say that someone should be happy or unhappy. That's judgement again.

All I can do is support or contradict a person or cause, and voice it as such, MY approval or disapproval.


----------



## SSBHM (Mar 4, 2015)

I think healthy is interpreted in a lot of different ways, but one expression I really hate to hear is "overweight." :doh:

Overweight sounds negative. I hate the expression and think it's entirely wrong to use it. 

I think heavy is alright, although it is still a relative expression. I prefer big or full figured. Plus sized is alright I suppose too. 

We're conditioned to use labels but some simply have negative connotations that I think are improper and should be avoided. 

Please let's stomp out the use of overweight.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Mar 13, 2015)

SSBHM said:


> I think healthy is interpreted in a lot of different ways, but one expression I really hate to hear is "overweight." :doh:
> 
> Overweight sounds negative. I hate the expression and think it's entirely wrong to use it.
> 
> ...



Good point. Any working medical definition of health needs to include some sort of language that addresses the full range of body weights. By their very nature all weights are going to have both medical advantages and disadvantages. Like I said before real health should be measured by vitals.


----------



## bmwm2001 (Mar 14, 2015)

I absolutely love her. She has been a hugely positive influence on my girlfriends weight gain confidence and some of my friends gain aswell. 

I don't need to tell you how beautiful she is and I know that she is living a reasonablely healthy lifestyle and is showing the world that you can be both.

My fat acceptance journey is alot less healthy and myself and the girlfriend eat quite unhealthy and live a very sedentary lifestyle which shows in our gains. Fat Acceptance for me is knowing that I can live how i like, look how i like and be unhealthy if that's the way i want to live.
And Tess is doing the Same. Still eating what she wants (even if it's less rather than more), still being as active as she wants (even if it's with a trainer several times a week), and still looking how she looks. Beautiful head to toe. Love handles, fat arms, cellulite and All. 

She may loose weight to feel better, she may gain weight because she likes good food, but her head is so in the right place that inspires all!

 dan xxx


----------



## largehipslover (Mar 22, 2015)

BigCutieClementine said:


> If I may also add into this... the articles that have discussed Tess's new contract have all taken a sentence or two to say "Tess, who exercises 4 times a week with a trainer." or some variation of that. Like... how often does a thin person accomplish something awesome and their diet and exercise regimen is mentioned? It's just ridiculous. It's unnecessary and honestly, it's dehumanizing.
> 
> Like, damn. These articles KNOW they have to somehow make her fatness acceptable for the mainstream and that's just bullshit. And honestly, I'm sure Tess feels like she has had to make herself "acceptable" to the mainstream as well. And it's unfortunate, because someone becoming a fat model with a major agency would be worth celebration whether they work out 4 times a week and eat well or sat on their couch and ate donuts all fucking day.
> 
> It's just sad that women, and fat women in particular, are forced to justify their bodies worthiness. It's awful.



It really is awful. I just can't stand it. I think this happens consistently for body size nowadays, maybe in the same way it used to happen for body color, sex orientation and other "deviations" from the prebuilt ideal of "girl."


----------



## missmary (Mar 23, 2015)

thats great! good on her and good for all of us


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 24, 2015)

Evidently she's already grown weary of being the "role model" for impressionable young fat girls.... 

View attachment Tess.jpg


----------



## FionaForemost (Mar 25, 2015)

wrestlingguy said:


> Evidently she's already grown weary of being the "role model" for impressionable young fat girls....



I don't interpret her tweet that way at all, unless you know of another forum in which she's specifically stated such? I just see that as "Hey, I'm tired of living under a microscope and since I can't please all the people all the time, I'm just going to go out and do what I feel like doing!"


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 25, 2015)

FionaForemost said:


> I don't interpret her tweet that way at all, unless you know of another forum in which she's specifically stated such? I just see that as "Hey, I'm tired of living under a microscope and since I can't please all the people all the time, I'm just going to go out and do what I feel like doing!"



I wouldn't have thought that, except for the fact that she also said she's 
"tired" of the praise as well. That wouldn't come from fat haters, the praise typically comes from her supporters.


----------



## FionaForemost (Mar 25, 2015)

wrestlingguy said:


> I wouldn't have thought that, except for the fact that she also said she's
> "tired" of the praise as well. That wouldn't come from fat haters, the praise typically comes from her supporters.



I read the tired of praise as part of being under a microscope, like she has to think of everything she does and consider "is this going to be praised, hated, both?" I would think it would get exhausting to consider one's every little move, from ordering a latte to wanting to go out and party with friends. I feel like if she truly was "tired" of specifically being a role model for young fat girls, she would say that directly.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 25, 2015)

FionaForemost said:


> You are exactly correct. Because your definition is pointless. You do realize you are proving my point precisely? That people who preach about "good health" believe that people who are "healthy" are better than people who are not. You are preaching and advocating a caste system based on perceived concepts of health.
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with striving to be as healthy as possible. We can't control many aspects of our health but we can control our level of activity and the food we eat. Why would anyone have a problem with people taking care of themselves or encouraging others to do likewise?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 26, 2015)

bigmac said:


> Why would anyone have a problem with people taking care of themselves or encouraging others to do likewise?



Because many people make assumptions about how or whether complete strangers are taking care of themselves, based solely on those strangers' physical appearance.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2015)

And here she is on People!

I'm sure a lot of the size acceptance people will have criticism, but I think it's amazing and about time. She looks GORGEOUS! 

View attachment tess-holiday-435.jpg


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 21, 2015)

This is a MILESTONE to be celebrated.
She's on the cover of PEOPLE Magazine's Body Issue!!!!!!!!
The WALL has come down!
Nothing can stop it.




Surlysomething said:


> And here she is on People!
> 
> I'm sure a lot of the size acceptance people will have criticism, but I think it's amazing and about time. She looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2015)

It's refreshing to see someone larger than the standard size 14 plus model. Haha

So many women are going to look at that pictures and say, "hey, that's what my body looks like"...like I did. 



Pearlover90000 said:


> This is a MILESTONE to be celebrated.
> She's on the cover of PEOPLE Magazine's Body Issue!!!!!!!!
> The WALL has come down!
> Nothing can stop it.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 21, 2015)

Should everyone want to eat better and be healthy and more mobile yes. But if you don't that is fine too. 

In the end everyone makes their own choice. If you choose to eat healthy and exercise, great, more power to you. Be happy. If you chose to eat junk food and lead a sedentary life, great, more power to you. Be happy.

What we should *not do* is judge others for the choices they make either way.


----------



## dblbellybhm (May 21, 2015)

She was interviewed on the TODAY Show this morning. She was very well spoken. Savannah Guthrie did ask the "health" question. Her answer was right on point: if a person wants to make changes for themselves then do it. Until that time be happy and confident in your self. She was not advocating for every woman to be a size 22. The interview may be available on the Today show web site.


----------



## Tad (May 21, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> And here she is on People![/URL]



Thanks for the heads up. Im not normally a reader of People, but I might buy this issue. Im sure they monitor their sales versus who is on the cover, so if this edition sells well maybe they will be a little more willing to risk putting more fuller-figured people on the cover. So, will spend a few bucks to do my small bit to promote that.

I was walking past a newsstand this afternoon, that always has People in a rotating rack near the entrance (its entrance is to the lobby of an office building) so I looked to see if they had it, and they did. I made sure to turn the wrack to put People on display to passers-by &#61514; Will have to go back with money in my pocket to actually put the previous paragraph into action.


----------



## JolieRonde (May 21, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> It's refreshing to see someone larger than the standard size 14 plus model. Haha
> 
> So many women are going to look at that pictures and say, "*hey, that's what my body looks like*"...like I did.




That's exactly what i thought when i saw the pic


----------



## Windigo (May 29, 2015)

I'm so tired of ''healthy'' being the standard for people to judge others on.

It seems that since religion has gone out of fashion, ''health'' is the new gospel. We should all be healthy (trim, pleasant looking, preferably white and young) and everyone who isn't healthy gets scolded for existing constantly. 

Oh you're fat? You should go and exercise, eat healthy and make sure you ''take care of yourself'' because else everyone will constantly be on you about the ''sin'' of ''overeating and being lazy'' which they think you are practicing. 

Oh you're sick? Well you should do all possible availiable treatments, change your diet to what some health guru says, possibly do some mindfullness to to change your ''negative views about disability holding you back'' and never ever say you're tired or unable to do something because then you didn't try hard enough to stay positive or break with your diseased thinking! 

Fact is, you can't see on the outside if someone is healthy. And even if they are unhealthy, what does judging them add except for them to feel worse about themselves? 

I'm fat and unhealthy, if I lost weight I'd still be unhealthy because I've got an autoimmune disease. Either way I'll never fit in the ''health is the right way'' dogma; I'll always be unhealthy. So what? Does it make me less worthy of anything? I didn't ask for this disease, it's just there. I didn't do anything to get it, and it isn't going to go away. 

I like to feel that just because someone else hasn't got health issues, they're not worth more as a person than me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies (Jun 14, 2015)

My wife got to do a photo shoot with Tess. From what she describes, Tess is one of the coolest people on the planet. She told my wife her life story, they ate pizza (can you imagine another model ordering pizza during a shoot?) and my wife got some pictures taken where she looks drop dead gorgeous.

I know Tess has been around for a while (when my wife met her, she was still Tess Munster; apparently Holliday is her fiance's last name) but my wife got to meet her before she made it big. Kind of cool.


----------



## BigCutieAurora (Jul 31, 2015)

She's the best! Major love for Tess  <3


----------



## Don (Aug 10, 2015)

I think Tess has a big shot at becoming a household name. I'd love to see her have a reality show or something along those lines, America would fall in love with her!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2015)

So sad that this woman still receives hundreds of hate mail a day. Why? For being fat AND proud? This visceral hatred of fat women stems from misogyny. How dare a large women be so prideful of her body? That's NOT supposed to happen. Fat women are supposed to be hidden and hang their heads in shame! You know? 

They want to use the 'health excuse' (which is funny as there are many skinny models who are in poor health) but in reality, many of these people are just offended that a fat woman is large and happy with her size.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 15, 2015)

KittyKitten said:


> This visceral hatred of fat women stems from misogyny.



Except that fat bias and hate isn't exclusively a feminist issue. A simple look at the FFA/BHM board will reflect this.

While I do agree that there is some misogyny involved, can you honestly say that all fat bias is a form of misogyny? If a fat man gets fat shamed at his office, is that misogyny?


----------

